# Fleece tunning?



## Cruze_Diesel14 (Sep 3, 2014)

Was wondering if anyone has actually used the tuner and if the results are worth the cost?


----------



## Scott M. (Apr 23, 2013)

I am worried about the long term effects on tuning emission compliant cars. I dont think the current DPF/DEF system can even handle the stock tune. Fleece warns of additional DPF regenerations with the tunes. Time will tell. Its just my opinion. Send me a PM if you ever find any "off the grid" modifications. the people who have it seem happy with it.


----------



## Cruze_Diesel14 (Sep 3, 2014)

Well I've seen where duramax has a tuner for the cruze now and I was unsure which would be better. I haven't tuned a diesel but I want to improve my car's performance without destroying it lol.


----------



## Scott M. (Apr 23, 2013)

you just need to use discretion and don't stomp on the go pedal all the time. it only takes 22 grams of soot to initiate a DPF regeneration.


----------



## Danny5 (Dec 22, 2011)

Let me tell you about the Search feature...

Nah, just kidding. Here's the thread:

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/64-c...scussion/84961-i-know-few-you-have-tunes.html


----------

